# Smart Meters



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Here in Spain we all have had to have by law smart electric meters fitted and this week they have started charging you different rates depending on the time of the day which for most users will will increase their bills no doubt it will be rolled out across Europe :frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The worst thing we ever had, the display hardly ever works and is wrong when it does, we change suppliers every ten months.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

bilbaoman said:


> Here in Spain we all have had to have by law smart electric meters fitted and this week they have started charging you different rates depending on the time of the day which for most users will will increase their bills no doubt it will be rolled out across Europe :frown2::frown2::frown2:


And it will get worse, the ToD (Time of Day)tariff meter you currently now have is only the first step to it being programmed to a SToD (Seasonal Time of Day) tariff meter, the meter then can have the potential to triple the peak time period charges in the winter months.

Large industrial users in (NI) have had such meters for years, it certainly focuses the mind on reducing consumption during the peak demand periods of the generators as they have to use less efficient plant to feed the demand.

Terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One for Gas...One for Electric.
The Gas Company was taken over by the Electric Company about 6 months later.
The Gas smart meter still works but sends it's data down a rabbit hole because the company is now not trading.
Presumable the new Gas Company (The Electric Company) will one day suggest I have a gas smart meter?
Keeping up with life is difficult sometimes!:surprise::frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We refused to have one.

Might be obliged, in the new build, so we are pleased that we have had solar panels fitted  Just think what will happen when people need to charge their electric cars overnight!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sad 'progress' innit.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Our provider is Iberdrola. We talked to a rep to find out the cost of each tariff for each portion of the day. El Pais avoided this question.

She assured us that since we were already on a two stage tariff from way back, that no changes would be made to our future bills for 12 months.
Ho Hum. We will wait for the next bill.
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When negotiating for stuff on the phone I record all my calls so often what they later offer you is not what they have said on the phone. I always say I am recording the call as soon as I get through, this gets around the legalities if you later need to use the evidence. I know that they record too, odd how they can never find the recording when asked though.

Me trusting? err no.

This is the app I've been using for a few years now with no problems until Google stopped allowing you to see the actual phone number, but you can title it after the call for future reference, I believe similar apps are available for iPhones too.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nll.acr


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great Kev but I try to get calls to my landline as poor ears, lousy audio and iffy signal. You must have vast storage.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really Ray, I just download to the laptop every so often, and of course, I delete any first which aren't important, no point in keeping irrelevant stuff. I do have a 128gb Micro SD card in the phone, but it's mostly empty.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

We had a smart meter fitted about 2 years ago and the fitter said “I’ve left the cardboard box that the little box that displays the tariffs, items that are on and usage etc came in on the worktop” I said “why” he replied “ because you will look at it for a few days get bored with it and put it back in its packaging then put it in the draw”. He was right I’ve not seen it for 2 years.😂🤣😂

Nidge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, a great marketing con with all those happy smiling paid actors.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I got an appointment to fit one about 10y ago. When the guy didn't turn up I contacted my supplier who said they'd decided they couldn't fit it because I have a 3-phase supply: I don't!
I gave them the writing on my meter ("single phase") and was told that it's a "single phase-3phase supply".
As someone who taught electricity supply theory as part of Alevel Physics, I said they were talking bs. :nerd:
They sent me a £30 payment for failing to keep an appointment and a further £30 for failing to fit the meter.

Last month I got an email from my present supplier to say I would be contacted for the fitting of a smart meter. Their "partner company" rang up and I said "No thanks because I don't want you to have the facility to interrupt my supply remotely".
"We probably will not do that".
If I haven't got a smart meter then they definitely will not do it. :smile2:

A week later I got another call to discuss a suitable time for fitting a meter: no thanks.
Then I got a couple of texts asking me to phone them to arrange a suitable date: jog on.

I will admit to being concerned that a number of suppliers are now insisting that they will only take readings via smart meters and so my options for finding "cheap" deals will be reduced. I hadn't realised that they would use variable tariffs: another problem to consider: spending winter in Morocco looks increasingly attractive.
[A good friend, neighbour and member of this forum spends winters in India: not last year though! :frown2:]

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G. Not sure just how much but we probably save near half the cost of our rental in Portugal in heating costs back home. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So finally after having a new and expensive "Smart" meter installed last May, we get our two monthly electricity bill sent to us.
But it's estimated? To make matters worse it's estimated about half what it should be. So now I realise we are likely to get a whopping adjustment bill at the end of the year!

What a fiasco thats messed up 20+ years of accurate analogue meter readings. 

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> So finally after having a new and expensive "Smart" meter installed last May, we get our two monthly electricity bill sent to us.
> But it's estimated? To make matters worse it's estimated about half what it should be. So now I realise we are likely to get a whopping adjustment bill at the end of the year!
> 
> What a fiasco thats messed up 20+ years of accurate analogue meter readings.
> ...


Also you are helping to increase the French unemployment no more meter readers:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ye canny change the laws of phizzics Jim.

Or


The future rolls on and it's not looking good.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> So finally after having a new and expensive "Smart" meter installed last May, we get our two monthly electricity bill sent to us.
> But it's estimated? To make matters worse it's estimated about half what it should be. So now I realise we are likely to get a whopping adjustment bill at the end of the year!
> 
> What a fiasco thats messed up 20+ years of accurate analogue meter readings.
> ...


Ray had ours fitted a year or so ago (I do have 3 phase) and absolutely no problems at all, accurate readings and accurate billing. 
Perhaps you should move to the Pays de la Loire :smile2:

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It did occur to me that having a meter fitted might alter how you use electrickery, it did us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Ray had ours fitted a year or so ago (I do have 3 phase) and absolutely no problems at all, accurate readings and accurate billing.
> Perhaps you should move to the Pays de la Loire :smile2: .


Ha ha, we have been considering the possibility of a downsizing move for some years but never get any further. We both want different things so nothing changes.

I have always kept an eye on our consumption especially in the winter months when we can get 'High' days at 10x the unit cost. I have always managed it quite well and bills and readings have worked fine.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> So finally after having a new and expensive "Smart" meter installed last May, we get our two monthly electricity bill sent to us.
> But it's estimated? To make matters worse it's estimated about half what it should be. So now I realise we are likely to get a whopping adjustment bill at the end of the year!
> 
> What a fiasco thats messed up 20+ years of accurate analogue meter readings.
> ...


Did you get a final bill for the analogue meter they removed Ray and importantly did you get the closing reading on the day they removed it ?
So many issues arise from final readings on removed meters that our meter test station that received removed meters kept a record of all returned meters readings as the folk removing them often made errors, our billing department often referred to them as queries arose.

A guy who came a year ago to change our analogue meter got a bit upset when I insisted on taking a photograph of the meter before he took it off the backboard. Thirty years in meter reading and billing management has made me a bit of a sceptic. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Terry. The meter changer gave me a card with the old analogue readings and date of change. Plus I recorded it.
In fact this new bill today has the old analogue reading itemised and costed with the new meter account estimated on the same bill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I took photos of all our meters.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yes Terry. The meter changer gave me a card with the old analogue readings and date of change. Plus I recorded it.
> In fact this new bill today has the old analogue reading itemised and costed with the new meter account estimated on the same bill.
> 
> Ray.


Perhaps they are waiting to bill you on a new cycle for smart metering. That's the only thing I could think is happening, as they say, 'it's wonderful the workings of a wheel barrow'.

Terry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> When negotiating for stuff on the phone I record all my calls so often what they later offer you is not what they have said on the phone. I always say I am recording the call as soon as I get through, this gets around the legalities if you later need to use the evidence. I know that they record too, odd how they can never find the recording when asked though.
> 
> Me trusting? err no.
> 
> ...


If you have a Samsung phone Kev download it from them, no restrictions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you sure about that Barry as I would have to delete all my saved calls to try it.


Are you saying the factory version disobeys Googles rules by allowing it to store the number of the caller?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Are you sure about that Barry as I would have to delete all my saved calls to try it.
> 
> Are you saying the factory version disobeys Googles rules by allowing it to store the number of the caller?


I did not delete the app I think but just installed it from here http://galaxystore.samsung.com/detail/com.nll.acr
I still have all my recordings with numbers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, I thought you meant from the apps website.

I'll give it a go, thanks again Barry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Phew I think I have finally got there, for some reason I couldn't set up a new account.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aha, it worketh, and I still have my old recordings, many many many thanks Barry.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope you won't be recording our calls, Kev, I don't want Bazza sueing me for defamation of character!>

Mum's the word.:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a good password Tugs. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ALL calls are recorded Geoff, and now thanks to Barry (one of t'others) I even know who I was talking to.

Samsung phones only.

http://galaxystore.samsung.com/detail/com.nll.acr


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyway, he has no character, other than the ones we lend him.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder where he is. Has he gone to Arran yet, or is he teararsing around Yorkshire on the Bev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe herself has had enough of the barmpot and chucked the bugger off a cliff.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ALL calls are recorded Geoff, and now thanks to Barry (one of t'others) I even know who I was talking to.
> 
> Samsung phones only.
> 
> http://galaxystore.samsung.com/detail/com.nll.acr


I dunno if this is a stoopid question (it's not unknown for me).........

If you record a call and you later need to prove someone said something which is being denied, can you reach into the recordings and play something back during the later conversation if you see what I mean.

Sort of "yes you did say that the other day, here is you saying it"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes exactly that, legally I think you are supposed to inform them you are recording, and I do that when they are telling me they are recording the call, not my fault they are not listening.


I've won a few arguments with it.


----------

